# Certificate levels ? Do you need to take I, II, III before IV ?



## Hindibird (May 25, 2015)

Hi, Im 20 years old second grade Bachelor's Degree student in Turkey, my question is in the title. I asked that because I want to go Australia after I finish my course. I am thinking of study Carpentery - Joinery.


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess you're asking that you need to start from the beginning of the study when you come to Australia. 

Since you intend to come to Aus. after you finish your current degree, I guess you'll get some exemptions for that. So, you won't be needed to start from the level 1. Provided that your current Bachelor's degree is a relevant to Carpentry - Joinery (at-least discretely relevant) 

If your degree is not a relevant one, for instance, nursery degree, most probably you'll have to do the course from the level 1.

It's hard to give a certain answer as you have provided very little detail about your educational background.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

The above answer is not correct.The Certificate level is not a step by step progression. It indicates the type of study requires. Certificate I is remediation level through to Certificate IV is it dependant ability level....Apprenticeships use a. Variety of Cert III and I qualifications. You may be able to study the technical side but you will not be able to complete the practice side of the qualification as apprenticeships are not permitted in student visas as it is considered FT work.


----------



## dee279 (Jun 26, 2015)

You *don't *have to do level 1 before the others. You can jump straight into level 4 (Cert IV) if you like - this would give you the best employment outcomes, a Certificate III is the standard entry level qualification.


----------



## arshiyam (Nov 24, 2015)

I reckon it should not make a difference. Most Diploma units start with the Cert III units.


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

..............


----------



## Green Koala (Mar 8, 2016)

As above - you can go straight for the Cert IV, skipping I, II and III. Starting from Diploma Level you need to pass the Cert IV before. An interesting option is a RPL - recognision of prior learning. If you already have a knowledge and experience in the area you can contact the RTO and get the RPL without actually completing the course. Right now I'm doing the Cert IV in TAE with that option. It's a bit cheaper and faster than completing the whole course.


----------

